# Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001



## SilverBulletR32 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
I am looking to pick a A6 2.7T 98K on it. Seems Stock and drives well, but I am questioning the reliability of the motor and turbos. 
Any help would be appreciated














.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*

The 2.7T motor is bullet proof as long as fluids and maintenance have been looked after as per Factory Maintenance Schedules.
Turbo's could be considered consumable items because their life is mostly dependent on how PO's looked after them.
With 98K, ask if the Timing Belt job has been done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverBulletR32 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (GLS-S4)*

Thanks...people have said the if the turbos are still working, then expect them to fail.
consumable items....hard to tell, because of the location and other items are in the way.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*

Even if you could see the turbo's, it wouldn't tell you much.
If the turbo's have an issue when you drive the car, you'll know








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_r907Xpqxo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aiNAchgCxs



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:36 AM 12/13/2007_


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (GLS-S4)*

i would say they are more reliable than a gti, jetta, or a4. only because people i know who have them are always running into trouble.


----------



## ross509 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*

By no means do I pretend to be an expert, but a year ago I went throught this very same thing when I bought mine, I admit I was a little apprehensive. I think some of the reliablity issues that get talked about was boost leak stuff associated with the throttle body boot. If it fails, the boost sensor thinks its not getting boost, and eventually the turbos grenade. I also think some of these issues were with the 2.7t in the earlier S4, where stuff is kinda crammed in alittle tighter. An APR bipipe or Samco hoses can offer a little piece of mind if you're worried about it.







All this stuff is problably pretty common knowledge to people smarter about the 2.7t than me. I hope this helps.


----------



## SilverBulletR32 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (ross509)*

So you also purchased a used vehicle...how many miles? I see a bunch of the 2.7t around the DFW area and I most have just below 100k. The car ran well, but when I checked back for a better looked they sold the car....so the search goes on. There are a couple others I may consider. I'm just afraid, then when I get it off the lot, the problems will begin. 
As for the S4, I would agree with you big engine and small space with insufficent cooling.
So the census is, check if the timing belt has been changed and silent to the turbos.
Thanks.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ross509* »_I think some of the reliablity issues that get talked about was boost leak stuff associated with the throttle body boot. If it fails, the boost sensor thinks its not getting boost, and eventually the turbos grenade.

ECU detects major boost leaks by constantly comparing Requested vs Actual Boost and will throw codes, turn on CEL and put engine in reduced boost Limp Mode if needed. Easiest way to address this concern is to pressure test the intake or VAG log block 115 while passing thru a few gears:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverBulletR32* »_As for the S4, I would agree with you big engine and small space with insufficent cooling.









Many S4 owners are reporting 200K miles on stock turbo's. The cooling system is well engineered. Higher horsepower upgrades should consider options like ceramic coated exhaust mani's to help keep engine bay temps reasonable.


----------



## SilverBulletR32 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (GLS-S4)*

Well my comment is probably miss-placed. I am going by the repeated chatter on the forum and internet sites. It is hard to tell if the turbos have been cared for, let alone if the previous owner did a cool down. I have a 92 eagle talon TSi and 165k the stock turbo is in good condition...a turbo car needs a cool down.
Like I said, carfax and autocheck don't fully explain the service history of the vehicle. I just don't want money around for no reason.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverBulletR32* »_I just don't want money around for no reason.

I'll take some








Suggest plan to enter into 2.7T ownership prepared for the worst, meaning do the best you can to find what you think is the best car... and have the plan and resources available to replace the Turbo's if one goes. Then drive the car and enjoy it


----------



## SilverBulletR32 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (GLS-S4)*

It's a holiday gift to our family. I fully understand that a car is a commitment or to start fixing turbos and belts within a 6 months to a year is just something I want but, if it happens, then it happens.
Turbos will fail eventually, but damn, 1000 per turbo and installation is just a little too much for any wallet. A garrett t28 for an eclipse is just under $300 and that is an upgraded verison.
I will have to take everything into condersation.
Thanks for all the help and advise.


----------



## ross509 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (SilverBulletR32)*

That whole certified used is not a bad way to go, thats how i got mine. You're going to spend a little more, and they're not going to be the ones with that many miles. as much as i love these cars, I have to admit I'm a little scared of owning one out of warranty.


----------



## ross509 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (GLS-S4)*

Good info, lots of peace of mind in your comments. Seems like most things, alot of the horror stories are sensationalized. Do you think chipping has a profound effect on reliability? I must admit, I couldn't resist the temptaion to do so.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Reliability of an Auto 2.7T A6 2001 (ross509)*

The horror stories are sensationalized because it hurt$ so much when the Turbo Lady sings








Chipping can shorten the lifespan of stock turbo's because they are spinning faster. To what degree of shortened life is debatable. Vigilant maintenance and proper handling definitely helps.


----------



## ross509 (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm hoping Mobil 1 every 5 K does the trick!


----------

